# Is my parakeet/budgie sick?



## alpacatastrophe (Jan 29, 2017)

OK things: Eats regularly(diet of seeds and occasional mullet spray or treat), VERY active, chirps regularly, alert, black/dark green and white poos, and playful.

Im not sure things: Clings to top of cage a lot to sleep there(though she has fallen in the past no injuries thankfully), sneezes, rubs head on perch a lot, and tail bops when breathing.

Bad? things: Squawks a lot(even when I'm there as company or she has enough food), fluffs up a lot, doesn't drink water, closes one of eye but not the other sometimes, and occasional light green or runny poos.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

We are unable to diagnose your budgie and determine if it is ill.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

Having your budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## SusanBudgies (Dec 6, 2008)

alpacatastrophe said:


> OK things: Eats regularly(diet of seeds and occasional mullet spray or treat), VERY active, chirps regularly, alert, black/dark green and white poos, and playful.
> 
> Im not sure things: Clings to top of cage a lot to sleep there(though she has fallen in the past no injuries thankfully), sneezes, rubs head on perch a lot, and tail bops when breathing.
> 
> Bad? things: Squawks a lot(even when I'm there as company or she has enough food), fluffs up a lot, doesn't drink water, closes one of eye but not the other sometimes, and occasional light green or runny poos.


Can you post photos and/or a video?

You can find an avian vet using the Association of Avian Veterinarians website.


----------

